# Amtrak Voucher question



## kendoggbyrd (Jan 8, 2018)

I cancelled a $685.00 round trip and was given the option to have $112.00 restored back to a credit card with the rest to a new voucher.

I elected to have all of it going to the voucher.

That same day, I booked a trip for $570.00

So the $112.00 is still on the voucher and Amtrak says that it is "refundable."

What does this mean?

Can i still have this money go back to the credit card or is this option gone since I initially refused it?


----------



## me_little_me (Jan 8, 2018)

Call and ask.


----------

